# Fly fishing Destin



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Anybody know some good spots to fly fish in Destin? Kayak angler, so near boat launches is a must. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Take a look at google earth. All of the points in choctawhatchee bay hold fish. You can also work the docks on the north or south shorline. Plenty of oppotunity...just need to check a few places :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

like he said, any grass beds near a points will hold fish rite now, reds and specks on the grass and spanish and bluefish on the dropoffs. Best on outgoing tide , but lots of seaweed rite now.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

I fish a few places often and am able to catch fish with spinning and baitcast rods and reels, but I fish Fly in those same places and have no luck. I am pretty new to Fly fishing, I might be doing something wrong, I don't know, but I feel pretty confident in my presentation. I was just curious if there were areas that fly fisherman frequented more often than others. Thanks for the info.


----------



## StephanieLaura (Oct 3, 2012)

I am going for fishing for the very first time. I want to know about some places near Arizona. Can anyone help me out ?


immobilier neuf paris


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

StephanieLaura said:


> I am going for fishing for the very first time. I want to know about some places near Arizona. Can anyone help me out ?
> 
> 
> immobilier neuf paris


Google Arizona fishing forum???


----------

